# Proper torque settings for 335i with sport package?



## CrashTestDummy (Jun 29, 2006)

I checked the manual but it doesn't give torque values for installing wheels. I looked on Tirerack and they have a guideline, but suggest confirming with the owner's manual. 

I am switching out my winter wheels today and want to make sure I do this correctly. I own a 335i (no x-drive) with the sport package. Does anyone know what the torque values are?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

88ft/lbs


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Does BMW publish a list of torque values for their cars or is it 88 ft-lbs for all BMWs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Pretty much 80-88lb ft for all except for X5.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jun 29, 2006)

I was by my dealer so I stopped in and asked the service department and they torque to 109 ft-lbs. I gave him a shocked look and said I had heard 88 ft-lbs and he said that is fine. 

Aside from breaking the lugs is there any downside to going higher with the torque settings?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Wrink said:


> I was by my dealer so I stopped in and asked the service department and they torque to 109 ft-lbs. I gave him a shocked look and said I had heard 88 ft-lbs and he said that is fine.
> 
> Aside from breaking the lugs is there any downside to going higher with the torque settings?


The metric equivalent is 110... I don't know the nomenclature.... maybe they were using metric?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

kyfdx said:


> The metric equivalent is 110... I don't know the nomenclature.... maybe they were using metric?


its 120 newton meters (nm) that equal 88foot-pounds

just torque it to 88 foot pounds, i have no idea why they would be overtorquing the lugs


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> its 120 newton meters (nm) that equal 88foot-pounds
> 
> just torque it to 88 foot pounds, i have no idea why they would be overtorquing the lugs


Sorry.. you are correct.. conversion is 1 = 1.3558 (according to Wikipedia)


----------

